# [SOLVED] BSOD and Crashing during video games



## ngexp (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm not sure if these 2 issues have the same cause or not. They started at about the same time so I've been treating them as the same.

I built a new desktop about about 2 months ago, and everything worked perfectly for a few weeks. Then Windows Blue Screened. This was the initial crash report:


```
On Thu 2013-05-30 3:43:09 AM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\052913-3640-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: nvlddmkm.sys (nvlddmkm+0x1156CD)
Bugcheck code: 0x1E (0xFFFFFFFFC000001D, 0xFFFFF88003A77F98, 0xFFFFF880009D2F00, 0x2)
Error: KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nvlddmkm.sys
product: NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 320.49
company: NVIDIA Corporation
description: NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 320.49
Bug check description: This indicates that a kernel-mode program generated an exception which the error handler did not catch.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem.
A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. It is suggested you look for an update for the following driver: nvlddmkm.sys (NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 320.49 , NVIDIA Corporation).
Google query: NVIDIA Corporation KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
```
The first thing I did, obviously, was update my graphics drivers. Turns out 320.49 is already up to date, so I completely uninstalled and reinstalled them. No more issues for a month until it happened again. Crash dump almost exactly the same as the first but here it is anyways.


```
On Sat 2013-06-29 5:17:28 AM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\062913-3578-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: nvlddmkm.sys (nvlddmkm+0x1156CD)
Bugcheck code: 0x1E (0xFFFFFFFFC000001D, 0xFFFFF88003A27F82, 0xFFFFF802C33D8800, 0x2)
Error: KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nvlddmkm.sys
product: NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 320.49
company: NVIDIA Corporation
description: NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 320.49
Bug check description: This indicates that a kernel-mode program generated an exception which the error handler did not catch.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem.
A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. It is suggested you look for an update for the following driver: nvlddmkm.sys (NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 320.49 , NVIDIA Corporation).
Google query: NVIDIA Corporation KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
```
I was busy so I didn't have time to fix it right then. I went to bed and it was fine the next day, until it BSOD'd again with a new error message but referencing the same file.


```
On Sun 2013-06-30 4:02:14 AM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\063013-3671-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: nvlddmkm.sys (nvlddmkm+0x1DA97B)
Bugcheck code: 0xD1 (0x40, 0xB, 0x8, 0x40)
Error: DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nvlddmkm.sys
product: NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 320.49
company: NVIDIA Corporation
description: NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 320.49
Bug check description: This indicates that a kernel-mode driver attempted to access pageable memory at a process IRQL that was too high.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem.
A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. It is suggested you look for an update for the following driver: nvlddmkm.sys (NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 320.49 , NVIDIA Corporation).
Google query: NVIDIA Corporation DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
```
I completely wipe anything and everything having to do with Nvidia clean and install 320.49 drivers over again. No more BSODs for 3 days, until I BSOD (I believe it was IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL) and Windows will no longer boot. I tried repeatedly to refresh but it wouldn't recognize my install media. I ended up getting it to boot by doing a system restore to an earlier date but consequently I lost the crash dump for this BSOD. However, the next day I got 2 more BSODs; a IRQL_NOT_LESS_NOR_EQUAL crash as well as a SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION only a few hours apart, referencing different files.


```
On Thu 2013-07-11 10:37:33 AM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\071113-5187-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: hal.dll (0xFFFFF8020BC33F23)
Bugcheck code: 0xA (0xFFFFFFF9335E81D5, 0x2, 0x0, 0xFFFFF8020BC33F23)
Error: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
file path: C:\Windows\system32\hal.dll
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: Hardware Abstraction Layer DLL
Bug check description: This indicates that Microsoft Windows or a kernel-mode driver accessed paged memory at DISPATCH_LEVEL or above.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem.
The crash took place in a standard Microsoft module. Your system configuration may be incorrect. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver on your system that cannot be identified at this time.


On Thu 2013-07-11 6:51:25 AM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\071113-3984-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: fltmgr.sys (fltmgr+0x513D)
Bugcheck code: 0x3B (0xC000001D, 0xFFFFF88000B1313D, 0xFFFFF8800F1E8490, 0x0)
Error: SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\fltmgr.sys
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: Microsoft Filesystem Filter Manager
Bug check description: This indicates that an exception happened while executing a routine that transitions from non-privileged code to privileged code.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem.
The crash took place in a standard Microsoft module. Your system configuration may be incorrect. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver on your system that cannot be identified at this time.
```
It's still referencing driver issues but am not sure what else to do at that point, so I again uninstall every instance of Nvidia drivers and install the previous driver for my GPU, 320.18. Another BSOD, but with a different error message.


```
On Fri 2013-07-12 2:16:27 AM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\071113-3703-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x5A440)
Bugcheck code: 0x133 (0x0, 0x501, 0x500, 0x0)
Error: DPC_WATCHDOG_VIOLATION
file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: The DPC watchdog detected a prolonged run time at an IRQL of DISPATCH_LEVEL or above.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. This problem might be caused by a thermal issue.
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver that cannot be identified at this time.
```
I immediately uninstall all drivers again and re-update, and over the course of the past 15 hours have had 5 more BSODs all similar to the initial one (KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED referencing nvlddmkm.sys). Since this started, I have also experienced constant crashing while playing video games. The programs stop responding and I have to close them, which can be critical in a multiplayer environment. I have experienced only one BSOD while not playing a game of any kind and it was while watching a video. As I said in the beginning, I am assuming these two issues have the same cause and if they do not I will reevaluate the crashing after I fix the BSODs.

After writing this I attempted, at the suggestion of someone on another forum, to isntall Driver Fusion and use that to wipe all Nvidia drivers from the system before reinstalling them. Doing so did not solve the issue and was proceeded with another BSOD.


```
On Sat 2013-07-13 3:12:21 AM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\071213-3593-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x5A440) 
Bugcheck code: 0xFC (0xFFFFF880009DB850, 0x8000000000E29963, 0xFFFFF880009DB420, 0x0)
Error: ATTEMPTED_EXECUTE_OF_NOEXECUTE_MEMORY
file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: This indicates that an attempt was made to execute non-executable memory.
This might be a case of memory corruption. More often memory corruption happens because of software errors in buggy drivers, not because of faulty RAM modules. There is a possibility this problem was caused by a virus or other malware. 
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver that cannot be identified at this time.
```
Relevent specs:

Windows 8 x64 OEM

CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K Ivy Bridge 3.5GHz (3.9GHz Turbo) LGA 1155 77W Quad-Core
GPU: GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 660 Ti WINDFORCE 2X OC Edition
Motherboard: Asus P8Z77-V LK LGA 1155
PSU: Corsair Enthusiast Series 650-Watt 80 Plus Bronze Certified Power Supply TX650

Any help would be GREATLY GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD and Crashing during video games*

Hi,

Various different bugchecks here, something interesting though~

*ATTEMPTED_EXECUTE_OF_NOEXECUTE_MEMORY (fc)*


For security and stability Windows defines memory areas as "executable" where programs can run, and "non-executable" where data is stored, but programs are not allowed to run. An attempt was made to run a program from a non-executable area of memory, which is never allowed. In some cases the faulting driver's name will appear in the message.


If you look at the stack:



```
fffff880`1995aa68 fffff801`d8a0b016 : 00000000`000000fc fffff880`1995ae50 80000001`04788963 fffff880`1995ac90 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`1995aa70 fffff801`d88df161 : 80000001`04788963 fffff801`d8872018 fffff8a0`0a1112e0 fffffa80`0f33f000 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x344e2
fffff880`1995aab0 fffff801`d88b3acb : 00000000`00000008 fffff880`1995ae50 fffffa80`11054080 fffff880`03f09ed0 : nt!MiSystemFault+0x9a7
fffff880`1995ab50 fffff801`d8876eee : 00000000`00000008 fffff880`03fe49f9 00000000`00000000 fffff880`1995ac90 : nt!MmAccessFault+0x55b
fffff880`1995ac90 fffff880`1995ae50 : fffff880`03fe49f9 fffffa80`0f33f000 00000000`0a0cb424 fffff880`1995aea0 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e
fffff880`1995ae28 fffff880`03fe49f9 : fffffa80`0f33f000 00000000`0a0cb424 fffff880`1995aea0 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffff880`1995ae50
fffff880`1995ae30 fffffa80`0f33f000 : 00000000`0a0cb424 fffff880`1995aea0 00000000`00000000 fffff880`1995ae90 : [COLOR=Red][U][B]igdkmd64+0x13b9f9[/B][/U][/COLOR]
fffff880`1995ae38 00000000`0a0cb424 : fffff880`1995aea0 00000000`00000000 fffff880`1995ae90 fffff880`03fe10dd : 0xfffffa80`0f33f000
fffff880`1995ae40 fffff880`1995aea0 : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`1995ae90 fffff880`03fe10dd fffffa80`0f33f000 : 0xa0cb424
fffff880`1995ae48 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`1995ae90 fffff880`03fe10dd fffffa80`0f33f000 00000000`0a0c9b48 : 0xfffff880`1995aea0
```
igdkmd64 = igdkmd64.sys which is the Intel Graphics driver. 

However, in other dumps for example, it's mentioning nvlddmkm on the stack (nvlddmkm = nvlddmkm.sys which is the nVidia video driver).

*If we look at the stack for example in one of the dumps:*


```
fffff802`ddeed748 fffff802`dc9ee902 : 00000000`0000001e ffffffff`c000001d fffff880`05d7df82 fffffa80`165f8000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff802`ddeed750 fffff802`dc93a47d : fffff802`ddeedda0 fffffa80`0e47e000 fffff802`ddeed8c0 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiFatalExceptionHandler+0x22
fffff802`ddeed790 fffff802`dc962364 : 00000000`00000000 fffff802`ddeed8c0 00000000`000480e4 fffff802`ddee9000 : nt!RtlpExecuteHandlerForException+0xd
fffff802`ddeed7c0 fffff802`dc93c1d6 : fffff802`ddeee6c8 fffff802`ddeee400 fffff802`ddeee6c8 fffffa80`166710c8 : nt!RtlDispatchException+0x458
fffff802`ddeeded0 fffff802`dc8cd842 : fffffa80`16663010 fffff880`05d82910 fffffa80`000ae925 fffffa80`0ca023d0 : nt!KiDispatchException+0x455
fffff802`ddeee590 fffff802`dc8cb59f : fffff802`ddeee770 00000000`ffffff02 fffffa80`0c73c000 fffff880`00000000 : nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xc2
fffff802`ddeee770 fffff880`05d7df82 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`120b2f10 fffffa80`164ef9d0 fffffa80`0c70d010 : nt!KiInvalidOpcodeFault+0x11f
fffff802`ddeee900 fffff880`05d840fc : fffffa80`0ca10ae0 fffffa80`16554140 fffffa80`0ca0f000 fffffa80`16554140 : dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::UnreferenceDmaBuffer+0x52
fffff802`ddeee930 fffff880`05d83dd3 : fffff802`00000601 fffffa80`0ca10ae0 00000000`ffffffff fffffa80`0ca0f000 : dxgmms1!VidSchiProcessDpcCompletedPacket+0x304
fffff802`ddeee9c0 fffff880`05d83629 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0c70d010 fffffa80`0ca1ac90 fffff802`00000000 : dxgmms1!VidSchiProcessDpcDmaPacket+0x18b
fffff802`ddeeea00 fffff880`05d83513 : fffffa80`0ca023d0 fffff802`ddeeeb30 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : dxgmms1!VidSchDdiNotifyDpcWorker+0xd9
fffff802`ddeeea30 fffff880`05c0a93a : fffff802`dcb6c180 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff802`ddeeed40 : dxgmms1!VidSchDdiNotifyDpc+0x87
fffff802`ddeeea80 fffff880`0633c133 : fffffa80`0e47e000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0000000f 00000000`00000000 : [COLOR=Red][U][B]dxgkrnl!DxgNotifyDpcCB+0x5a[/B][/U][/COLOR]
fffff802`ddeeeab0 fffffa80`0e47e000 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0000000f 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0633c0ca : [COLOR=Red][U][B]nvlddmkm+0xb9133[/B][/U][/COLOR]
fffff802`ddeeeab8 00000000`00000000 : fffffa80`0000000f 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0633c0ca fffffa80`0e47e000 : 0xfffffa80`0e47e000
```
I am not too far into Windows Internals yet to explain this fluidly, but I will try.

As you can see from the stack: nvlddmkm (nVidia video driver) made a call to dxgkrnl (DirectX Kernel) to create a DPC (Deferred Procedure Call). This is done due to Interrupt Service Routines needing to handle device I/O very quickly. So, a DPC essentially handles that I/O _later_ as opposed to right now. Once it is next in the queue, it goes and handles the servicing of that I/O.

Again, I am not far enough into Windows Internals to know what this specifically means, I will need to ask a few fellow experts. However, based off of the word 'completed' I can only take an educated guess and assume this implies the DPC completed.



> dxgmms1!VidSchiProcessDpcCompletedPacket+0x304


However, right after we get:



> dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::UnreferenceDmaBuffer+0x52


then after we get faults and eventually the bugcheck itself.

Something that's confusing me. In the latest dump, I only see igdkmd64.sys in the loaded drivers list, no mention of nvlddmkm.sys.



> 0: kd> lmvm nvlddmkm
> start end module name


In the latest dump, are you only playing with onboard graphics and no nVidia video card drivers, or?

Overall, it seems we may be dealing with a driver issue issue. However, it may be hardware related as well. We'll need to figure out drivers first though.

*Ensure you have the latest video card drivers. If you are already on the latest video card drivers, uninstall and install a version or a few versions behind the latest to ensure it's not a latest driver only issue. Please try a beta driver version if you have already tried latest and many previous versions to the latest.*




> jswpslwfx fffff880`03840000 fffff880`0384d000 Thu May 15 06:28:50 2008 (482c1062) 00011e66 jswpslwfx.sys



^ Atheros Security NDIS 6.0 Filter Driver (likely a D-Link device). Driver is dated from 2008, way too old for Windows 8. Look for an update - D-Link | Support




> LGBusEnum fffff880`04f63000 fffff880`04f66d80 Mon Nov 23 20:36:48 2009 (4b0b38b0) 0000b99b LGBusEnum.sys





> LGVirHid fffff880`1797d000 fffff880`1797f480 Mon Nov 23 20:36:48 2009 (4b0b38b0) 00012cde LGVirHid.sys



^^ Logitech Gamepanel Virtual HID Device Driver / Logitech Keyboard driver. Dated from 2009. Try and find an update - Logitech Support - Downloads, Manuals, FAQs & More


Regards,


Patrick


----------



## ngexp (Jul 13, 2013)

*Re: BSOD and Crashing during video games*

Thank you for the quick response Patrick! I also was very put off by the *ATTEMPTED_EXECUTE_OF_NOEXECUTE_MEMORY *error as I have never seen any machine even request to do something like this, although you seem to have a much better understanding of it than I do. I very much appreciate your looking thoroughly into my issue!



PJB said:


> Something that's confusing me. In the latest dump, I only see igdkmd64.sys in the loaded drivers list, no mention of nvlddmkm.sys.
> 
> 
> 
> In the latest dump, are you only playing with onboard graphics and no nVidia video card drivers, or?


The final dump at 3:12:21 AM that I quoted in my original post? Or the first of the 2 simultaneous dumps at 4:57:42 AM? The first *ATTEMPTED_EXECUTE_OF_NOEXECUTE_MEMORY *was still running on the Nvidia drivers, but after I had used Driver Fusion after my previous attempts to clear all instances of Nvidia drivers had yielded no results. The final 2 simultaneous *ATTEMPTED_EXECUTE_OF_NOEXECUTE_MEMORY *were run after I had physically removed my GPU from the motherboard to see if the issue still persisted. I assume you are referencing the latter, in which case yes my GPU and its drivers would not have been active in the final dump.



PJB said:


> *Ensure you have the latest video card drivers. If you are already on the latest video card drivers, uninstall and install a version or a few versions behind the latest to ensure it's not a latest driver only issue. Please try a beta driver version if you have already tried latest and many previous versions to the latest.*


I have attempted to do this many times. The latest Nvidia drivers that are compatible with the GTX 660 Ti are 320.49 and despite over a dozen attempts to clear all previous drivers and 320.49 the problem persists. I have already tried rolling back to 320.49 BETA, 320.18 WHQL, 320.14 BETA, 314.22 WHQL, 314.21 BETA, 314.14 BETA, and 314.07 WHQL. I still experience the issues while on all of these versions. I will try version 313.96 BETA in the morning, but all versions earlier than 313.96 return an error on installing _This NVIDIA graphics driver is not compatible with this version of Windows, _so I don't think I will be able to try any other version. 




PJB said:


> ^ Atheros Security NDIS 6.0 Filter Driver (likely a D-Link device). Driver is dated from 2008, way too old for Windows 8. Look for an update - D-Link | Support
> 
> ^^ Logitech Gamepanel Virtual HID Device Driver / Logitech Keyboard driver. Dated from 2009. Try and find an update - Logitech Support - Downloads, Manuals, FAQs & More


I will try and update these. My D-Link device is a wireless adapter which is not currently installed inside my computer and I'm guess the Logitech drivers are from my mouse even though the mouse's drivers themselves are up to date. 

I'll edit this post in the morning with the results of your suggestions.

Thanks again! I really do appreciate it.
http://www.google.com/search?q=ntoskrnl.exe


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD and Crashing during video games*

Hi,

My pleasure, thank you for your very detailed reply. Keep me updated with any new dumps and information. If you are going to attach new dump files, please only attach the new dump files and not the rest of them + new.

Regards,

Patrck


----------



## ngexp (Jul 13, 2013)

*Re: BSOD and Crashing during video games*

I installed the legacy NVIDIA driver, and removed both jswpslwfx.sys and LGVirHid.sys as they are drivers for devices which I do not have. I was unable to remove LGBusEnum.sys nor have I been able to find an update for it -- after doing some research it appears to be a system driver that comes with Logitech devices that allows them to bypass UAC. Also, I got rid of LGVirHid.sys (the Logitech keyboard driver) while installing a driver update for my Razer keyboard. However, upon system restart LGVirHid.sys has returned. I assume that the software that is used to map the keys on my G600 automatically installs their keyboard drivers if none are detected.

However, I am unable to test any games to see if BSODs persist because the crashes have become more and more frequent. At this point it is impossible for me to actively play most games for more than 2 minutes without it crashing.

Here are a couple sample crash reports:


```
Description
Faulting Application Path:    G:\Program Files\SquareEnix\FINAL FANTASY XIV - A Realm Reborn (Beta Version)\game\ffxiv.exe

Problem signature
Problem Event Name:    APPCRASH
Application Name:    ffxiv.exe
Application Version:    1.0.0.1
Application Timestamp:    51d96576
Fault Module Name:    ffxiv.exe
Fault Module Version:    1.0.0.1
Fault Module Timestamp:    51d96576
Exception Code:    c0000005
Exception Offset:    0077a540
OS Version:    6.2.9200.2.0.0.768.101
Locale ID:    4105
Additional Information 1:    5861
Additional Information 2:    5861822e1919d7c014bbb064c64908b2
Additional Information 3:    f3d5
Additional Information 4:    f3d5be0cad2787556264647dc02181c3

Extra information about the problem
Bucket ID:    4360e9170a1f95db25f2c479c67159cc (-589539025)
```


```
Description
Faulting Application Path:    C:\Riot Games\League of Legends\RADS\projects\lol_air_client\releases\0.0.1.31\deploy\LolClient.exe

Problem signature
Problem Event Name:    APPCRASH
Application Name:    LolClient.exe
Application Version:    0.0.0.0
Application Timestamp:    515663e0
Fault Module Name:    Adobe AIR.dll
Fault Module Version:    3.7.0.1530
Fault Module Timestamp:    5156646c
Exception Code:    c0000005
Exception Offset:    00181399
OS Version:    6.2.9200.2.0.0.768.101
Locale ID:    4105
Additional Information 1:    5861
Additional Information 2:    5861822e1919d7c014bbb064c64908b2
Additional Information 3:    f3d5
Additional Information 4:    f3d5be0cad2787556264647dc02181c3

Extra information about the problem
Bucket ID:    fcc796708fe0b566520d7b1e8bf883d2 (-700561190)
```


```
Description
Faulting Application Path:    g:\Steam\steamapps\common\saints row the third\SaintsRowTheThird_DX11.exe

Problem signature
Problem Event Name:    APPCRASH
Application Name:    SaintsRowTheThird_DX11.exe
Application Version:    1.0.0.1
Application Timestamp:    4fbfd589
Fault Module Name:    nvwgf2um.dll
Fault Module Version:    9.18.13.1407
Fault Module Timestamp:    5116d87b
Exception Code:    c0000005
Exception Offset:    00003f85
OS Version:    6.2.9200.2.0.0.768.101
Locale ID:    4105
Additional Information 1:    5861
Additional Information 2:    5861822e1919d7c014bbb064c64908b2
Additional Information 3:    f3d5
Additional Information 4:    f3d5be0cad2787556264647dc02181c3

Extra information about the problem
Bucket ID:    ae30290f9dd4889168e1f734a6ff4cf5 (-853503585)
```
What confuses me is that each of these crashes appear to be of completely different causes, which is far too extreme of a coincidence for me to believe.


Side note: After doing a lot of research, I found someone with the same GPU as me mention that they have stability trouble on all driver versions after 306.97. However, as I stated above, 306.97 will not allow itself to be installed on Windows 8, so this is not a viable solution for me.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD and Crashing during video games*

Hi,

We could either be dealing with a video driver compatibility issue here in regards to Windows 8, or memory due to the frequent app crashes. It will also help to get memory as the issue out of the way, so let's run Memtest in the mean time for no less than ~8 passes:


Memtest86+:






> Download Memtest86+ here:





> http://www.memtest.org/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Regards,

Patrick


----------



## ngexp (Jul 13, 2013)

*Re: BSOD and Crashing during video games*

Thanks again for the reply.

I have already run Memtest86 for a handful of passes a few days ago and there were no issues, but I will turn it on again tonight when I am away from the computer.

I'm also going to try to get my hands on a different GPU tomorrow and see if the issue persists. However, as you saw, even with my GPU and its drivers completely removed I still received an *ATTEMPTED_EXECUTE_OF_NOEXECUTE_MEMORY *BSOD which makes me think that this will not solve anything. Still worth a shot though I guess.

I'll update if the results are any different this time around with Memtest. Thanks again Patrick.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD and Crashing during video games*

My pleasure, I look forward to your response : )

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## ngexp (Jul 13, 2013)

*Re: BSOD and Crashing during video games*

Geez 8 passes of Memtest on 16G of RAM takes a long time. No memory errors found.

Unless you have any more suggestions tomorrow I am going to back up my personal files from my SSD to my HDD and completely reset it and reinstall Windows. It was working perfectly before so I can only assume that something became corrupted along the line. I have attempted to refresh Windows to preserve my files but for some reason Windows 8 does not want to let me do so. All of my attempts have resulted in Error messages so a full reinstall seems like my best option at this point.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD and Crashing during video games*

Hi,

No, that will work just fine and eliminate many possible things we need to troubleshoot. I will check back after you've reinstalled.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## ngexp (Jul 13, 2013)

*Re: BSOD and Crashing during video games*

Hey Patrick. I wanted to give it a week before posting to be 100% sure that the problem was fixed. I am no longer having this issue since I upgraded to Windows 8.1. Unfortunately it seems that there were multiple simultaneous issues with my computer that made it difficult to fix this problem. 

The crashes and BSODs both appeared to be an issue with my graphics drivers even though disabling the drivers and using different GPUs never solved the problems. It was difficult to detect if it really was driver issues because my Windows installation seemed to suddenly be missing files that were not previously missing. I was unable to refresh my Windows installation because it seemed that I was also missing the files that allowed me to do that. I was unable to replace these files with System File Checker because this part of my Windows installation strangely enough also seemed to be corrupted. I was unable to reset Windows to fix this because my computer didn't seem to recognize my installation media. Upgrading Windows seemed to be my only option and it seemed to fix all of my issues (besides the last one, not as big of a deal but will investigate the cause of this, will test with different DVD drive).

If I fix the issue with refusing to boot from installation media I will likely downgrade my Windows installation to Windows 7 if 8.1 continues to have problems as Windows 8 seems to have multiple stability issues at this point in time. I very much appreciate your effort in trying to help me Patrick. Best of luck in the future!


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD and Crashing during video games*

Hi,

Great troubleshooting work! Glad to hear things are okay for now.

If you feel or are confident enough that your problem is solved, please navigate to *'Thread Tools'* at the top of the thread and select '*Mark this thread as solved'.*

Regards,

Patrick


----------

